# builing my lionel christmas layout



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so this is what I will be building to go under are christmas tree. When I was growing up we always had a train under the tree and I want my little girl to have the same memories that I have the track plan is a 6 by 8 but I am going to change it up a bit and make it a 4 by 8 here is the track plan.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

So this is what I started with and that was the first ho layout I built after I got married and we got are own house. It was not used any more so I decied to take evrything off of it and use it for this project.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

1 hour later everything is taken off I will be able to use the cork as it was not glued down it was nailed down.







Thats it for now have to get back to working around the house and get dinner done will post more pic as I get more done hope to have this done by the day after thanksgiving.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like it! Quite a layout. I'm looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a fun project. What did you use to create your track plan, especially the control panel graphics? I like the detail there.

TJ


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I found the track plan online at classictrains.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You must big a big man!
How the heck are you going to get it to the tree after you build it?

I like the ideal and your plan and scale that your going to use.:thumbsup:

Make sure you get here an engineers cap and let her control the throttle.
Start painting some pink cars now so your ready for Christmas.:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

O she loves my ho trains and always goes to the train club with me so she will love the trains under the tree. She even has a ho Thomas the train that I did up for her.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> O she loves my ho trains and always goes to the train club with me so she will love the trains under the tree. She even has a ho Thomas the train that I did up for her.


The first picture you have here, is O gauge?

What are you building for the tree O or HO?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

O gage for the under the tree but I also do ho scale to. I have my Lionel set from when I was about three that he found in a trash dump cleaned up for me and gave it to me I have had it and used it all these years. I am going to use it and try to restore o few Lionel trains that I got that need some work


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well.....answer my first question I asked in post 7 above.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes the first pic is o scale and it will be the one under the tree.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

After.....you....build......it,.....HOW......ARE.....YOU....GOING....TO.......GET.....IT......INSIDE?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I going to carry it inside lol I will have my dad or my brother help me take it in the house


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK 
It is not like that is going to be too portable.

Are you putting the #313 bridge on it? 
Do you have all the stuff you are showing in the plans for it?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

No I do not have all the stuff for it yet I have all the track I have to do a little work to the switches I have my main thing it to get all the track work done and work on getting all the other stuff as I can. Yes I want to put the bridge I just dont have it yet.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well this is what I got done this morning before haveing to get ready to go to work. I have come to a stoping point as of right now I thought I had a 027 right hand switch but I did not so now I have to see where I can pick one up cheap. Will post more pic when I can get moving agine


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I also have something to ask what kinda nails do I use to hold the track in place. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I use little wood screws.

No offence, but it looks like your track needs a good cleaning, you know no sandpaper right? We have threads here on the subject. It is easier to do it before you secure the rail.

Some more thoughts.
Did you think about getting a nice new sheet of green grass to lay on it? Or is that paint? Then repaint it? 
Or since it is for Christmas, you can cover it with cotton to make it look like snow. Also spray it with spray/can snow?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto to Ed ...

Screws to hold the track ... much easier to control / install than nails. Predrill if needed.

A fresh coat of paint maybe?

Make sure you clean the pin connectors and inside the connecting track tubes a bit on that track, too.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If the sides of the rail don't bother you, then all you need to have nice and clean is the top of the rail. And what TJ said.

The only spots on the side of the rail that needs to be clean is where your power connector would sit on the track.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya I was thinking about getting some of that green grass stuff. Tonight after work. Ya I know I have to clean the track just don't know what to you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can get pretty big mat rolls of the grass ... Woodland Scenics (and likely others) offers a big sheet in different grass colors ... 50" x 100" ...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/1RGVM-SPG/page/1

TJ


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

For the grass base I prefer to use a piece of Astroturf like carpet. It's readily available at stores like Home Depot. It looks better and helps to reduce the noise.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

The grass I used worked OK, but it bubbled in the middle as why I dont use the stuff anymore. I think you really have to stretch and weight the center to outside with boards to get it good. I think the paper is too thick. I think I got Lifelike


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok guys I need to know what is the best way to clean the track. please help


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> Ok guys I need to know what is the best way to clean the track. please help


There are threads here.

Green scotchbrite pad wd 40 wipe real hard rinse/wipe down with isopropanol (rubbing alcohol)
I will go and find t mans thread hold on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just noticed I do it different then T's video.

I spray it with wd 40, then rub that crap out of it, then I wipe it down with alcohol. 
I don't like leaving the wd 40 residue on it as I think it attracts dust.

I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I will give it a try


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> Ok I will give it a try



Clean the connector pins and the slots in the tube of the rail where they go too.

Mainly you just need the top of the rail nice and clean for good operation, the sides just for appearance. Cleaning the sides will not make the train run any better, it will just make the track look better, but where your power hookup (the lockon) goes make sure where it goes is nice and clean on the SIDES of the tubes. This is the only place the sides that should be clean to make a better connection with the lockon. That is where you get your power from, just like a car battery with clean terminals verses dirty connections.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well got the outer track done thought well that would be good for this year so went up to the train room got out my old lionel train set just wanted to see it run put it on the tracks and turned on the power took off then jumped track. Try number two samething ok back up to the train room to get some track out of the box with my set. and the track I put down was wrong I used american flyer three rail track not lionel three rail track and the lionel locomotive will not stay on the american flyer three rail track. So I have to start all over agine


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Either that or buy a Flyer.
Edit,
Wait a minute American Flyer had 3 rail track?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a flyer but it needs work my dad is the one who has all the american flyer stuff. And he dont have any three rail flyers all his are two rail he keeps trying to talk me out of my three rail flyer


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So American Flyers had the "unrealistic" third rail at one time?

I thought that was the flyer guys went with American Flyers because they were more "realistic" without the third rail.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are is a pic of it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Does she run?

Cool looking train just clean it up for Christmas.:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Not very good so I am guessing I will have to take up all the track and put down the right track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

AF made 3-rail O for a while ... prewar ... nice stuff. Lots of tinplate.

TJ


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I picked it up in a big lot of marx trains the guy just wanted to get them gone. I gave 20.00 for everthing and found it in the bottom of the box.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

$20 bucks!:thumbsup:


You ought to take it apart and clean her up.

Nice looking train.:thumbsup:

Even though it is cough,...cough,... spit,...spit, three rail American Flyer.:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya its on my list of projects my list gets bigger and it seems nothing gets done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> Ya its on my list of projects my list gets bigger and it seems nothing gets done.


Don't worry I am right there along side with you.

I sure others are too.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

im glad I switched to the realtrax. my old 027 stuff was pretty shot from pulling it up every year. the ties were bent and all. Althought I have had issues with some of the newer style realtrax is now tubular and I keep buying up the older solid rail type which does not flex as much. 

chris


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

old464 said:


> im glad I switched to the realtrax. my old 027 stuff was pretty shot from pulling it up every year. the ties were bent and all. Althought I have had issues with some of the newer style realtrax is now tubular and I keep buying up the older solid rail type which does not flex as much.
> 
> chris


What kinda track is it you are talking about


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you still working on it or did you give up?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am still working on it waiting on some track set up another train under the tree for my baby. Because I did not think I would have this done in time it has just been one problem after another. But I know it will be ready for next christmas lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> I am still working on it waiting on some track set up another train under the tree for my baby. Because I did not think I would have this done in time it has just been one problem after another. But I know it will be ready for next christmas lol


What is the number on that Flyer engine? 
Set number?

They are aluminum bodies? 
Did you try a little polish to see what happens?
Recker's has a thread on cleaning something like those up.

In here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2768

It probably needs just a good servicing to run better.
Clean track helps a lot too.


----------

